# Reno-Tahoe Nevada



## Orrin (Oct 23, 2006)

If you are in the Reno-Sparks-Tahoe area, visit the
Reno Photo Club.

Details are at http://www.renophotoclub.org/


----------



## Karimala (Dec 24, 2006)

Cool...I'm down in Sacramento and head up there quite frequently.


----------



## bryanwhite (Dec 31, 2006)

I've got a group of people here in Portland I'm hoping to take on a casino run to Tahoe, with me so I can go take photos.


----------



## diggy415 (Dec 31, 2006)

hey you all im in Lassen Co.  didn't know this exsisted. Nice to see ppl near me.


----------



## Brienicole (Jan 1, 2007)

Reno native here


----------

